# Schools in Abu Dhabi



## milenamig

Hi all! We've been offered a job in Abu Dhabi and we were looking for schools for our kids of 4 and 5-years-old. Is there someone that has recent info about BISAD? I heard it's new, but I don't know if they are completely settled in or if it's still on the way to. And is there someone that has children going to BISAK or Al Yasmina School?
It looks like very difficult to find a school and I don't understand why there are huge differences in costs...pls help!!
Thanks a lot!
Mile


----------



## jimbuie

In UAE, employers tend to pay for the private school education of expats' children. This should be part of your benefit package. We found Raha International School in Abu Dhabi for our son -- a school with more than 65 nationalities that uses the International Baccalaureate (IB) curriculum. He loves the school. You can Google the school.


----------



## ayoung28

Many thanks for this! It will be useful to me and my family when we look to head over there in the middle of the year!


----------



## Geke

Brighton College Abu Dhabi is the newest British school and if it lives up to its sister school in the UK it will be hard to beat


----------



## Teacherofscience

My children will be starting at Al Yasmina but they are very tight on primary spaces so I'd imagine you'll need to act fast if you do want in there.


----------

